# Florida Police Taser Man's Genitals



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_The Associated Press
_

Police accidentally hit a naked man in the genitals with a Taser after he was caught breaking windows and asking women to touch him, authorities said.

Jeremy J. Miljour, 26, tried to run away when sheriff's deputies approached so one of them shot their Taser, said Cpl. Matt Chitwood. But one of the gun's prongs accidentally hit Miljour's genitals and got stuck, Chitwood said.

"The Taser is relatively accurate, but when someone is moving like that, it doesn't matter if you have a Taser, or a pistol. (Officers) can't aim," Chitwood said.

Miljour was treated at a hospital before being taken to the Lee County jail. He was charged with indecent exposure, resisting an officer and criminal damage.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I can't even imagine how that felt!

:fire:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone else find this as funny as I do? :L:
50,000 volts to the sack, O U C H ! !


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NorwichAlum said:


> I can't even imagine how that felt!
> 
> :fire:


they say it does better than Viagra.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It must have been a real exhilarating experience. :crazy:


----------

